# Philborg is here!



## philborg (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello everyone, Patrick Bateman (aka foreman rules) informed me of this site. I'm glad to see some familiar names. I've grown EXTREMELY tired of MD and now even RX looks like it's falling to pieces. 

I've been really lazy posting on both of those forums and unfortunately slacking much in my training and eating consistently. I'm looking skinny fat lately and am making it my new years resolution to get (back) in shape (not that I've ever looked that great but how I look now is unacceptable. 

I'm going to try to work up the courage to post up pics and maybe make a journal in the new year. 

I hope all the more experienced guys are willing to offer advice and guidance.

I've been at this for three years (started @17, currently 20) so I still have stuff to learn and am willing to try different things. 

Merry christmas, happy hannukah, and happy new year to all!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

philborg welcome to IM!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 18, 2009)

philborg said:


> Hello everyone, Patrick Bateman (aka foreman rules) informed me of this site. I'm glad to see some familiar names. I've grown EXTREMELY tired of MD and now even RX looks like it's falling to pieces.
> 
> I've been really lazy posting on both of those forums and unfortunately slacking much in my training and eating consistently. I'm looking skinny fat lately and am making it my new years resolution to get (back) in shape (not that I've ever looked that great but how I look now is unacceptable.
> 
> ...



Kwanzaa really has a lot to offer. 

Hey, very glad to see you here, Phil!


----------



## philborg (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks for the welcome, Robert. 

the site looks great and judging from your post count it is, LOL

Curt--great to see you here. Sorry if I discriminated against your favorite holiday, I knew I was leaving something out. I hope your enjoying your christmas break, I've still got finals until the 23rd and then I think I'm taking a week off of training and measuring food and starting fresh in the new year.

Be sure to have a good kwanzaa; my friend Frank costanza and I are giving festivus a try as well


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2009)

Good to see you here you cunt.


----------



## philborg (Dec 18, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Good to see you here you cunt.



thanks general zod!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 18, 2009)

philborg said:


> thanks for the welcome, Robert.
> 
> the site looks great and judging from your post count it is, LOL
> 
> ...



We still have classes until Thursday next week. Wednesday is early dismissal. I believe we're off until January 4th.

Best wishes, good luck, etc. on your finals!

Festivus! I totally zoned on that one!  Enjoy!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 19, 2009)

atheist


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Philborg! Welcome and whatever help you need we will try to be supportive.


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 19, 2009)

philborg!  good to see you here brother.


----------



## Chong Li (Dec 19, 2009)

my rod is itching to see new philborg pics


----------



## kraken (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome. Sad that you didn't mention Kwanzaa Claus in your post.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 19, 2009)

Kwanzaa _F._ Claus!

F for Festivus.


----------



## philborg (Dec 19, 2009)

Captn'stabbin said:


> atheist



who is this; Jerzey? lol


----------



## philborg (Dec 19, 2009)

dr pangloss said:


> philborg!  good to see you here brother.



What's up doc? Why have you been melting down on every board and getting banned. At least you always turn up somewhere else. lol



Chong Li said:


> my rod is itching to see new philborg pics



Jesus wouldn't like that. 
You need to get a new gay avatar. 



kraken said:


> Welcome. Sad that you didn't mention Kwanzaa Claus in your post.


fuck you commie.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2009)

philborg said:


> What's up doc? Why have you been melting down on every board and getting banned. At least you always turn up somewhere else.


Trenbolone


----------



## philborg (Dec 19, 2009)

lol; sorry I forgot to include you in that multiquote heavyiron. You always seemed like a pretty smart/experienced dude too. 

I look forward to getting some advice from you too in the new year.

btw. you look sick in that avy.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2009)

philborg said:


> lol; sorry I forgot to include you in that multiquote heavyiron. You always seemed like a pretty smart/experienced dude too.
> 
> I look forward to getting some advice from you too in the new year.
> 
> btw. you look sick in that avy.


Sure, fire away anytime.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 19, 2009)

philborg said:


> who is this; Jerzey? lol



stack


----------



## philborg (Dec 19, 2009)

Captn'stabbin said:


> stack



have I offended your religion in the past. If so I am sorry (honestly).


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 19, 2009)

philborg said:


> have I offended your religion in the past. If so I am sorry (honestly).



no not at all it stackndeca from md, perhaps you don't remember me. no worries.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2009)

philborg said:


> who is this; Jerzey? lol


I am still not sure, is Jerzey a woman or the most pussyified dude of all time?

Also how do you spell "pussyified" and it is even a real word?


----------



## philborg (Dec 20, 2009)

Captn'stabbin said:


> no not at all it stackndeca from md, perhaps you don't remember me. no worries.



oh, I remember you. You used to have the dragonball-z avatars,right?

What's up?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 20, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I am still not sure, is Jerzey a woman or the most pussyified dude of all time?
> 
> Also how do you spell "pussyified" and it is even a real word?



off the chart levels of estrogen flow through him. I heard through a very dependable source that he has a vagina with testicles. Thus producing a boyish like exterior but  all women on the inside. 



philborg said:


> oh, I remember you. You used to have the dragonball-z avatars,right?
> 
> What's up?




Yeah that's me, usually saw you in R&P, that's why i called you an atheist. haha


----------



## MtR (Dec 21, 2009)

........and on the seventh day Philborg rested

Good to see you, bro.


----------



## philborg (Dec 21, 2009)

Mike the Ripper said:


> ........and on the seventh day Philborg rested
> 
> Good to see you, bro.



What's up Mike. 

You've had that avatar on so many different boards that I've begun to think about you every time I see Robert Deniro.


----------



## MtR (Dec 21, 2009)

philborg said:


> What's up Mike.
> 
> You've had that avatar on so many different boards that I've begun to think about you every time I see Robert Deniro.


 

My originality knows no bounds lol.  

Everytime I change it people complain so I guess I can't win either way.  Good to see you back posting, bro.


----------



## kraken (Dec 21, 2009)

philborg said:


> ...
> 
> fuck you commie.


Bah, I've been called worse by better people.
Love you too.


----------



## philborg (Dec 21, 2009)

Mike the Ripper said:


> My originality knows no bounds lol.
> 
> Everytime I change it people complain so I guess I can't win either way.  Good to see you back posting, bro.



I like it; it's from the movie "Taxi Driver" right?

I've never seen it, I think I might have my family watch it over christmas break...

I had the sesame street avy on the past three boards, my new one is just for the holidays and then I'll get a generic Arnold one.


----------



## philborg (Dec 21, 2009)

kraken said:


> Bah, I've been called worse by better people.
> Love you too.



ain't nobody better


----------



## MtR (Dec 21, 2009)

philborg said:


> I like it; it's from the movie "Taxi Driver" right?
> 
> I've never seen it, I think I might have my family watch it over christmas break...
> 
> I had the sesame street avy on the past three boards, my new one is just for the holidays and then I'll get a generic Arnold one.


 

Yes sir, Taxi Driver is an insane move.  If you're family is sensitive I wouldn't watch it with them though lol.


----------



## philborg (Dec 21, 2009)

Sensitive is not exactly the word I would use, lol. We're all open to anything.

All my cousins and I are about 20 so I don't think it would be bad.


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 23, 2009)

philborg said:


> What's up doc? Why have you been melting down on every board and getting banned. At least you always turn up somewhere else. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

lol. RX? i wouldnt call that melting down. I'd call it just sick and tired of the same old shit.

when i've had enough, i find a way to leave.  However, not without delivering a few barbs.


----------

